# Springtails - FFOF



## Tact (Mar 11, 2010)

Question:

Saw some water runoff earlier today with little white specks in it. Upon closer inspection that appear to move. Unable to get a clear shot I search the net, springtails seems what it would be. Clearly white, not red, nothing on the plants, appears to have been flushed out of the soil. Does not appear to be a mealy bug, much smaller, link below has a picture of what it appears to be, an elongated white body, with a head. One blurry picture, sorry no tripod and macro is a blur-fest when trying to take a pic, it just shows the general amount of white dots (springtails) seen in the water runoff. 

I am using FFOF with a completly organic grow, water every 4 days, have a dehumidifier but humidity hovers to around 40%-50%, higher on watering day obviouslly. Temps 72-77 degrees lately. Plants are 14 days from harvest.

Just wanted to hear your guys thoughts on springtails, copy paste below of a definition in regards to MJ. I however do not know if they are springtails for sure, I don't have any way of magnifying them enough to be sure. 

 *Springtails (usually Onychiurus species) in pot plants*

*Plants affected*

Many pot plants, especially those grown in peat, coir or other types of soil-less compost.

*Symptoms*

Small wingless insects, up to 2mm long and often white, crawl among the compost of pot plants. They are most noticeable after watering when they come up onto the surface before burrowing back in the compost, or they may be flushed out through the drainage holes and be seen floating on the drainage water.
Other white insects of similar size found among the roots of pot plants are likely to be root mealybugs. That sap-feeding type of pest is relatively immobile in the soil compared with the much more active springtails. The latter also has a pair of antennae visible on the insect's head, whereas those on mealybugs are microscopic.

*Cause*

These insects are springtails, so-named because many species (not _Onychiurus _spp.) have a forked structure folded under their abdomen; when flicked out it propels the insect into the air and helps the creature escape predators or adverse conditions. Many species of springtail of various colours occur in garden soil but the types most frequently found in potting compost are white _Onychiurus_ species.

*Control*

None is necessary. These are harmless creatures that feed on fungal growth and decaying plant material. They are dependent on damp conditions and so will not spread away from pot plants or become a nuisance in the home.  

Link to thread with picture and definition:

*hXXp://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/43599-***-these-bugs-indoor-soil.html*


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 12, 2010)

interesting for sure...... harmless atleast


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

I chose a poor name for this thread, it should be:

Are these springtails? I can not change it now though.


----------



## high before and after (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Tact, to edit the title hit edit from your original post then hit edit again it will take you to a new edit window.


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

Churned the soil with a fork until I saw a few bugs moving around, scooped them up and put them on a black book for a contrasting background, got these pictures. I don't know, I am at a loss for exactly what these insects are, but they are ONLY in the soil.

They do not look like soil mealy bugs.

They do appear to look similar to springtails, but these ones were more brown-red then white, the ones in the water runoff. More importantly I CAN'T get them to 'spring', the mechanism for their escape from predators/environment. This is why springtails are called springtails, they can spring, these are not springing. Also the attached image of springtails, they look less 'round' then the subject photo of the bug from the soil.

They are strictly in the soil, not on any leaves, or any part of the plant. 

As for fungus gnat larvae, they dont 'writhe' like larvae with no legs, they clearly are walking about with visible front antennaes. Something which is not supposed to be visible by the naked eye on soil mealy bugs.


So I at this point, with only 13 days left in the grow, there is not much of a concern of irrevisible damage being done on the plants, as I do not think there is much time to combat a problem (which this may not even be), instead just ride it out.

Hopefully some people read this, I can not edit the title of the thread, just the subject within the thread.


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

BTW I just realized this is the same bug from my initial bug thread, I found one of these guys on a dead/dieing leaf on the very bottom of one of my plants last week. No one knew what it was exactly, people speculated mites at the time, but they were nowhere to be found. It appears they are for sure more interested in detritus (dead plant material, peat moss in FFOF) then living plant material.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2010)

Larvae of the white fly

or

since it's soil I believe it to be the larvae of "pincherbugs"... I forget the name


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2010)

IMO 

This is a soil problem (as with most pests).

I have used rockwool for last 2 years and not had 1 soil grow. 

I have also not had and pests since I switched to rockwool. Plus all other benefits of soil-less mediums.


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, haven't seen anything flying in the room, and there is nothing feeding on the underside of leaves, which adult white flys do. Not sure what the pincherbug larvae is.


----------



## Krazeydays (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Tact,  Had them about 3 weeks ago kinda freaked at first but soon found out they wont hurt the plant just eats the peat, thank god. a little neem oil and every thing was good. only thing i can figure is their in the soil when we bought it ffof that is. I've heard of this more than once by ppl using ff hear on MP. Im just wondering if FF is doing any thing to resolve this problem or is there a solution? makes me wonder if i should buy there dirt anymore. I've used ffof many time with no trouble but it makes me wonder. I would hate to go buy $400.00 worth of bug infested soil you know.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2010)

These people will help ou! They are awesome!

www.whatsthatbug.com

I believe is the site


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

Krazeydays said:
			
		

> Hey Tact,  Had them about 3 weeks ago kinda freaked at first but soon found out they wont hurt the plant just eats the peat, thank god. a little neem oil and every thing was good. only thing i can figure is their in the soil when we bought it ffof that is. I've heard of this more than once by ppl using ff hear on MP. Im just wondering if FF is doing any thing to resolve this problem or is there a solution? makes me wonder if i should buy there dirt anymore. I've used ffof many time with no trouble but it makes me wonder. I would hate to go buy $400.00 worth of bug infested soil you know.




Hey bro. So you also have FFOF soil, and are you concluding these were springtails or what species did you figure? I need to get a 100x today and just figure it out, i need magnification!


----------



## Krazeydays (Mar 12, 2010)

I would say there springtails , the 2nd set of pics they look red not sure but im sure thats what you got. I first saw them from the runoff then i noticed them popping out from top side I swear it looked like pop rocks or a fresh cola poured over ice hence the name Spring tails. I dont know what kind of infestion  you have but it seemed like and looked like i had millions not even kidding!!!!!


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

I got word from Subcool that these may be Root Aphids.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 12, 2010)

I had springtails and they were skinnier and gray...the antennae things were slightly longer as well. I usually will see a few by the end of each grow bouncing on top of the flood water. You can see them clearly with naked eye and they "spring" so fast it's like they disappear...like a flea but maybe half the size. I have never seen one on a plant. I would look into Subcools' suggestion


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

Yikes just went in and at the base of one of the plants these were crawling near the base where the root-plug the plants germinated in hits the soil. There is aloooooot of them. I can not get them to spring, which concerns me. I will move forward with getting some diamat. earth as per Subcool's suggestion.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 12, 2010)

Ewww...

I wonder if the evil corporate worm hydro store sold you plugs that pre innoculated with larvae...


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

Laid down some dia earth, check my GJ for pictures of the application.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=646893#post646893


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 12, 2010)

Springtails! that was them!


----------



## Krazeydays (Mar 12, 2010)

man i hope every thing will be good with you since you put down the law with the bugs. looks like you may have 2 types of critters in your grow or im wrong about the spring tails either way green mojo too teh girls to close to turn back now. I'm sure after harvest you wont even remember lol!!!!


----------



## Tact (Mar 12, 2010)

Krazeydays said:
			
		

> man i hope every thing will be good with you since you put down the law with the bugs. looks like you may have 2 types of critters in your grow or im wrong about the spring tails either way green mojo too teh girls to close to turn back now. I'm sure after harvest you wont even remember lol!!!!



Thanks man, yeah we will see what happens. And as far as it being FFOF, I have no clue what else it could have been, first grow from seeds, no clones, in a basement that was totally unused prior and bug-bombed PRIOR to the grow. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------

